# What is the Global Community Communications Alliance?



## Deleted member 27861 (Feb 23, 2020)

So I was looking for communes to check the fuck out when I came across this: Global Community Communications Alliance - Foundation for Intentional Community - https://www.ic.org/directory/global-community-communications-alliance/

I did a little digging around and after a quick glance at its, "leader", Gabriel of Urantia, and the group itself...I think I've found a cult.

Still I'm really tempted to just check it out just to see what the hell it's actually like. Now I don't know how most people on this site feel about cults, so I'm not trying to offend anyone, but from what I've heard and seen in documentaries and from general public opinion (and you know how THAT is), cults are usually pretty bad.

That said, I can't find anything discriminating about them, and their ecovillage seems to offer all kinds of great things, like teaching people how to garden, teaching animal husbandry, trade skills, and at least they value having a sense of community.

Has anyone ever stopped by their community? I can't find much information about them through DuckDuckGo.

Update: Nah nvm. I read a bit more about it and I'm not interested. Back to the search!


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Feb 23, 2020)

This is very obviously a cult.

Google the name plus "cult". Apparently they made some national news in the 90's for being, ya know, a cult.

If you asked me if it was worth it/a smart idea to visit this place, I would say no.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 24, 2020)

whoa..... that whole Urantia thing is one wild trip, I got a hardcover copy of The Urantia Book, and it is truly an amazing read.... but the people who belong to Urantia, I'll put it to you easy - they to me seem like predators, they seek new blood out like no tomorrow so yes, I would avoid being a part of anything which they are about.
On the other hand, the book - again - is a real fascinating read....


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm still trying to figure out what an intentional community is.


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 25, 2020)

Yeah, there is some truth to that as I just checked out the link the original poster provided.

Astonishingly as this sounds, I actually found it interesting enough to look into the actual link to the Urantia people's site, and I found it actually quite fascinating.

*not saying I'd abandon what I have an venture out there tomorrow, but interesting enough where I'm going to did a little deeper as time goes on and see where that leads me............

Here it is if anyone craves more food for thought: Global Community Communications Alliance - https://gccalliance.org/


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 25, 2020)

Brother, here's your answer on what it is: The Foundation for Intentional Community - About FIC - https://www.ic.org/foundation-for-intentional-community/

Again, on the surface it sounds pretty neat.... but God knows what happens if you decide to move in.....

I can completely understand the original posters interest in this whole scene, as I'm kind of interested myself in seeing what else I can learn about these folks/groups.......


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Feb 25, 2020)

*Intentional Community:*_ A group of people who live together or share common facilities and who regularly associate with each other on the basis of explicit common values._

FIC works with intentional communities, including cohousing, ecovillages, cooperative houses, communes and other shared living arrangements. We believe there is strength in this diversity.

Again, sounds ideal to me - BUT is this really what it is ?????????????


----------

